# Hello from SW Georgia.



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello to you.  I am a Writer, Sculptor and Watercolorist, not necessarily in that order.  I hope to read, interact and learn here.  I followed a friend of mine here, John S Cheung.  We have a lot of the same interests, and friends for a long time even though I've never heard his voice.  I will go exploring and see what you are all doing.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome Shirley, so glad you've joined us.


----------



## terrib (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Shirley...I'm from GA too...how 'bout those dogs!


----------



## John S Cheung (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello Shirley. Welcome!  Glad you've also joined this Forum.  

By the way, you should have heard my voice from my YouTubes.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you Gumby, glad to be here too.
Hi terrib.  THEM Dawgs!
Oh yeah John, I forgot about those.


----------



## Hawke (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Shirley. Welcome to the community. It may or may not interest you to know that member profiles have an album section, so you could upload pics of your sculptures and watercolors if you'd like. You know, for us nosy folks.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Hawke.  Thanks for the welcome.  In front of the keyboard... that's good!  Yes, I will show some of my work in the next few days.


----------



## garza (Feb 11, 2011)

Shirley S. Bracken - If you are around Telfair or Coffee counties tune in to Country 105 in Rochelle. The station spent the first ten years of its life in a soybean field seven miles out of Milan, the city(?) of licence. And if you run into Billy's ghost tell him I said he's still a slob. He'll know who you mean. Welcome to WF.

terrib - For shame! It's 'How 'bout _*them*_ dawgs'! Didn't nobody learn you good English?


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 11, 2011)

garza LOL!!!  Billy is gone but not forgotten!


----------



## garza (Feb 11, 2011)

Not possible to forget that guy.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Shirley.



Nickie


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you Nickie!


----------



## JosephB (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello from another fellow Georgian!


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi JosephB.  Thanks.  We used to live in Atlanta.  I can't say that I liked it much.  We are small town, farm and cattle people.


----------



## John S Cheung (Feb 14, 2011)

Shirley, I don't know you as a writer.   What do you write, other than in online forums ?


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 14, 2011)

HI John.  Yes, I've probably written more than I've painted, and you know how much I've painted... thousands of paintings.  I write about others' paintings.  Not about the painting but what I see in the paintings about the artist.  I journal, write poetry, short stories and novels.  I just found the Riddle thread and I got a hoot out of that.  I have been trying to limit my avenues of interest because I spread myself too thin and I'm running out of room for supplies and art.  You have fired up my writing desire by inviting me to follow you here.  I have been in the old threads and learning a lot.  I enjoy reading the work that others post too.  I'm anxious to read your second book and to see you finish the third.


----------



## John S Cheung (Feb 14, 2011)

Any of your writings you can show us?  Say short stories? 

My 2nd book was posted to your address on Feb 9.  It normally takes a week to reach you, or more as  you are in the outbacks.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 14, 2011)

John, I wrote a quick riddle in that thread.  Go look at that.  It's a bit too obscure for anyone to guess I suppose, but I enjoyed writing it.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 16, 2011)

Greetings, Shirley! I see you've already gotten acquainted with the sculptor here, John. I hope you enjoy your stay here!


----------



## John S Cheung (Feb 16, 2011)

Shirley is also a sculptor.  We first became online sculptor friends perhaps 7-8 years ago.   Then became painting friends.   Now I introduce her to this writing forum and she is more active here than me.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 16, 2011)

^ Wow. Glad to have both of you here in WF.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 16, 2011)

TheFuhrer02, thanks for the welcome.  Yes, I've known John a long time.  We have been on several other forums together.  We are both interested in the same things.  We both enjoy this forum because it doesn't require any heavy lifting.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 16, 2011)

^ Amen to that. 

Come to think of it, Whether it be in the virtual world or in the real one, I never really liked heavy lifting.


----------

